# egg share when I have Endo



## claire200 (Jun 22, 2007)

I have started thinking about egg sharing while we are waiting for IVF/ICSI and wondered if I will be able to egg share when I have Endometriosis?  I only have one ovary due to the Endo so would I still be able to produce enough eggs to share?


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Claire, 

Welcome to the board!! 

There is a girl who has just had her first baby with egg share who has endo, and she fell preggers first time, so I cant imagine there being a problem for you to share! Every clinic is different obviously so maybe give them a call and ask, but I dont think there will be a problem. 

Good luck!
x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Clare

welcome to Fertility Friends and to the Egg Share board

Like yourself i have Endo and only have one ovary, when i was initially referred to my clinic from my gynae it was for egg share,

HOwever i was shocked to hear that i couldnt egg share because of the fact that i only have one ovary

For egg share you do need two ovarys

It may be worthwhile calling a few clinics and speaking to their egg share co-ordinator who will confirm this either way, i spoke to care and they told me a definite no

As kate has said endo shouldnt cause a problem with eggshare, but most clinics insist on having 2 healthy ovarys to be able to egg share

Sorry i cant give a definite answer but do call the local clinics as i say and enquire if you dont ask you wont know, its a couple of years since i enquired about 3 i think so things may well have changed and each case is judged on its own merit

Em


----------



## claire200 (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for your replies!  I will look into it further.


----------

